# New Forum Slogan



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

The time has come where we need a new forum slogan, one poll was already tried but that died down.

1. No, Nash, no problem!
2. The Big D now has Big D
3. Dirk and his digglers
4. International Men of Mystery
5. Top of the Texas Triangle


----------



## DHarris34Phan (Oct 28, 2004)

Dirk and his digglers geeks me out


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

I voted "Dirk and his Digglers"

We will do this for two weeks


----------



## SKiP (Jan 28, 2004)

Dirk and his Digglers


----------



## phOenIxmaVs (Nov 7, 2004)

"Bring out the M.O.Bs!"

"The once soft white boyz"


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

BUMP


----------



## DiRTy DiRK (Jun 4, 2003)

since i did think it up...Dirk and his Digglers


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

Top of Texas Triangle.


----------



## Zach (May 11, 2003)

Dirk and His Digglers.

By the way, thanks theo/RiDirkulous for bringing this board back to life.


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

It's tough to beat anything with "digglers" in it.


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

Dirk and his Digglers!


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

"At least theyre not the Cowboys":upset:


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Can we change it to Dirk and his Digglers


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

It shouldnt have a specific players name in it...


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Dragnsmke1</b>!
> It shouldnt have a specific players name in it...


Welcome home LeBron

We have "The Answer"

Ford driven

Welcome to wade country

Probably more aswell


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Theo!</b>!
> 
> 
> Welcome home LeBron
> ...


thats them...I think were better then that...


----------

